# First Time kid parents * Baby Pics*



## Lawrence Farm (Mar 4, 2021)

All babies are doing well!! Grabbed some more pics. 2 are polled and one with horns. I NEVER realized how small they are when born. Videos and pictures just don’t do justice for that, lol. Everyone is doing well ❤


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

That's awesome,wish I could see the pics


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are All Adorable! Congrats! Soooo cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I can see all the pictures.
What a load of cuties!!!! 🥰 😍 💕


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Awwww, aren't they just the cutest things. You even got two of them polled to boot - lucky! 😍 😍


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That is an unbearable amount of cute right there. Thanks for fulfilling my hankering for baby goat pictures!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Positively adorable!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Cuddle pile.... baby snuggles are just the best. Congratulations.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Such cute little kids! Omg!


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Oh my goodness, congratulations! They are precious!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

They are beyond adorable!!!Love those colorings!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

K.B. said:


> That's awesome,wish I could see the pics


I can't see the pictures either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

K.B. said:


> That's awesome,wish I could see the pics


Ik! Same here! For some weird reason I’m not able to see pics either!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I can see the pictures now and they are soooooo adorable!!!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I can see them too.😝 

I’m using the website on my phone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY.


----------

